# Fresh Find Silver King



## ohdeebee (Mar 12, 2015)

Been working on this deal for a few weeks now. I bought this from the original owner's widow. She claims the bike was never ridden according to him. He even kept the seat, pedals and handlebars hidden so other kids, including eventually his kids and grandkids couldn't ride the bike without his permission. Unfortunately she could not find the handlebars or pedals, but I did get the seat. This bike looks absolutely NOS in person. I did nothing to it other than loosely put it together for some pics. G3 whitewall tires look new, battery tube and battery tray for rear light look untouched and the triple step rims still have a visible Lobdell stamp on them. 


















And the seat! So glad she found this!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 12, 2015)

HOLY S#!T! (seat that is!!  ) I N C R E D I B L E   BIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOW!! 

Yes it deserved ALL caps!! Its THAT nice!!!!

Did I mention how NICE that bike is!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 12, 2015)

WOW! That seat is killer, but the whole bike is amazing. Pretty awesome how people can see the value of things and take care of their stuff for so long


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 12, 2015)

Holy baby jesus!!! That is beautiful!!


----------



## kccomet (Mar 12, 2015)

wow is right, when you part it out ill take the seat. incredible find......


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 12, 2015)

Nice


----------



## vincev (Mar 12, 2015)

Holy Crap!!


----------



## filmonger (Mar 12, 2015)

very cool.....what other stuff do they have!!!!


----------



## John (Mar 12, 2015)

ohdeebee said:


> kids, including eventually his kids and grandkids couldn't ride the bike without his permission.
> ]




I would say they never got his permission also.
Very nice!


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 12, 2015)

Wow, what a beautiful silver king. Congrads. Rob.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 12, 2015)

See, they're still out there!


----------



## mrg (Mar 12, 2015)

Lucky Dog, that's a once in a lifetime find, are you going to let the other kids ride it !


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 12, 2015)

That's sic.. yet for prosperities sake ya seriously need to take it into the street and slide it around sideways  on asphalt, one side then the other and give it a flip a few times!


----------



## T.C. (Mar 12, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## Sped Man (Mar 12, 2015)

Awesome score. It makes me feel happy to see that cool bikes like that can still be found in near perfect condition. At the same time I am sad. He apparently didn't ride it that much. What  a shame! You guys should have seen my childhood bike. It looked like it when through hell and back. God I loved that bike. It lives only in my memorys now. There is no way I would have let it sit idle.


----------



## pedal4416 (Mar 12, 2015)

Great score!!!


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Mar 12, 2015)

Holy Schnikey's!!


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 12, 2015)

Phenomenal!


----------



## catfish (Mar 12, 2015)

Wow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Mar 12, 2015)

Awesome story and find, probably the best original nicest find by far and that thing should be in a Museum... Congrats let see some more pics!!


----------



## larock65 (Mar 12, 2015)

Amazing!
What a great find!
Congrats!


----------



## Oldbikes (Mar 12, 2015)

WOW!!!  That is insanely clean!  Big congrats  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 12, 2015)

I'd be ransacking the widows house looking for the rest of the parts, they must be in there somewhere.


----------



## mike j (Mar 12, 2015)

Great score, yeah, get back over there w/ tea & crumpets or whatever, the rest of it is there someplace.


----------



## bikiba (Mar 12, 2015)

tht is fantastic! i agree with mike j... go back over with some doilies and sugar cookies and find those pieces!


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 13, 2015)

It's not like I didn't look. This isn't my first rodeo. Honestly though I don't care about the pedals and bars, I was really only after the fenders, batt tube and light. The seat was a HUGE unexpected bonus in itself.


----------



## Big Moe (Mar 13, 2015)

Do not ever part that thing out


----------



## slick (Mar 13, 2015)

Really??? TWO silver kings now? So now you can sell me one right? Great find And i agree, it belongs in a museum being that close to NOS as it is. Don't part it out. The old man would rollover in his grave. Hell, he would wake up from the dead if you bolt that seat on and ride it. It may be haunted so you better just donate it to me.


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 13, 2015)

Big Moe said:


> Do not ever part that thing out




Fine. We'll call it a body transplant. 














Looking for one of these if anyone has one available:


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 13, 2015)

and this boys and girls is how you take an amazing bike and make two pieces of crap out of it!
I'm seriously hoping you're joking.


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 13, 2015)

37fleetwood said:


> and this boys and girls is how you take an amazing bike and make two pieces of crap out of it!
> I'm seriously hoping you're joking.




HAHAHAHAH! Break out the Kleenex!


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 13, 2015)

slick said:


> Really??? . Don't part it out. The old man would rollover in his grave. Hell, he would wake up from the dead if you bolt that seat on and ride it. It may be haunted so you better just donate it to me.



Not only is he rolling over, he's kicking the lid off the coffin.
Till death do us part.


----------

